# Νεοελληνική Εκπαίδευση — το πλοίο που βουλιάζει



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2009)

Από τις εκδόσεις Θέσις κυκλοφόρησε το βιβλίο του Δρα Αθαν. Κ. Φραγκούλη, σε επιμέλεια του Νίκου Λίγγρη, με τίτλο *Νεοελληνική Εκπαίδευση: το πλοίο που βουλιάζει*.







Το βιβλίο αυτό αποτελεί προϊόν μακρόχρονης ενασχόλησης του συγγραφέα με το θέμα της εκπαίδευσης, και αποτέλεσμα της πλούσιας πείρας που συγκέντρωσε αυτός από τις διάφορες θέσεις στις οποίες υπηρέτησε. Ο συγγραφέας εστιάζει κυρίως στα ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά της νεοελληνικής εκπαίδευσης, καταγράφει τα προβλήματά της και παρουσιάζει με ειλικρινή και ανυπόκριτο τρόπο την παθογένειά της, αναπτύσσει διάφορους προβληματισμούς και προτείνει μέτρα που θα μπορούσαν να βελτιώσουν τη θλιβερή κατάσταση που επικρατεί στον χώρο της. Θίγει θέματα προγραμματισμού και εφαρμογής μεταρρυθμίσεων στον χώρο της εκπαίδευσης, θέματα ποιότητας και επιλογής των εκπαιδευτικών, θέματα σχετικά με την αξιολόγηση και την επιμόρφωση των εκπαιδευτικών, θέματα που σχετίζονται με τα εποπτικά όργανα, όπως ο Διευθυντής του σχολείου και ο Σχολικός Σύμβουλος, και θέματα που σχετίζονται με τα σχολικά βιβλία. Θίγει δηλαδή όλα εκείνα τα θέματα από τα οποία εξαρτάται μια γόνιμη και αποτελεσματική διδακτική και μαθησιακή διδασκαλία στην οποία ουσιαστικά στοχεύει κάθε μεταρρύθμιση και αλλαγή που εισάγεται στην εκπαίδευση.

Πέρα από αυτά, το βιβλίο αφήνει να φανεί η υποκρισία αυτών που είναι υπεύθυνοι για την άθλια κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκεται η εκπαίδευση και δείχνει ότι είναι δυνατό να αναβαθμιστεί αυτή χωρίς πρόσθετη οικονομική επιβάρυνση, αρκεί να υπάρξει «αρετή και τόλμη» στην πολιτική βούληση.


Ο Δρ. Αθανάσιος Κ. Φαγκούλης γεννήθηκε στον Σκουτάρο της Λέσβου το 1941 και κατάγεται από πολύτεκνη αγροτική οικογένεια. Έκανε μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές στην Αγγλία και έλαβε διδακτορικό δίπλωμα στην Κλασική Φιλολογία —Αρχαία Ελληνική Τραγωδία— με θέμα «The Dramatic Role of the Sophoclean Chorus». Υπηρέτησε ως καθηγητής σε διάφορα Γυμνάσια και Λύκεια της Λέσβου και της Νέας Σμύρνης και διετέλεσε Προϊστάμενος της Γ΄ ΓΕΜΕ Πειραιά, Διευθυντής του Γυμνασίου Μανταμάδου Λέσβου και του Πειραματικού Λυκείου της Ευαγγελικής Σχολής, και Σχολικός Σύμβουλος στον Νομό Χίου και στο Νομαρχιακό Διαμέρισμα Πειραιά.

Διετέλεσε ακόμη Πρόεδρος του ΠΥΣΔΕ Ν. Χίου, Διευθυντής Κέντρων Λαϊκής Επιμόρφωσης και μέλος της Νομαρχιακής Επιτροπής Παιδείας Ν. Χίου. Υπήρξε μέλος ομάδων εργασίας του Παιδαγωγικού Ινστιτούτου για την αναμόρφωση των Αναλυτικών Προγραμμάτων και των Προγραμμάτων Σπουδών του Γυμνασίου και του Λυκείου στον τομέα των αρχαίων ελληνικών από το πρωτότυπο και μέλος επιτροπών αναμόρφωσης (Αρχαία Ελληνική Γλώσσα Β΄ Γυμνασίου), κρίσης (Σοφοκλή, Φιλοκτήτης, Β΄ Λυκείου) και συγγραφής βιβλίου (Ευριπίδη, Ελένη Γ΄ Γυμνασίου). Έχει αναπτύξει πλούσια συγγραφική δραστηριότητα στον χώρο της εκπαίδευσης, η οποία περιλαμβάνει πάνω από 40 τίτλους. Είναι Επίτιμος Σχολικός Σύμβουλος.


----------

